# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  UP new Z-series Pro LED lighting

## hencpu

Anyone seen this? UP has this new LED light. 

Although this new Z-series still uses normal 56mW (not high powered) LED, it has almost 3 times as much LEDs on the fixture than the normal ones, so should be much brighter & uniform.










Model: PRO-LED-Z-20
Power: 56mW/1pcs
LED Lamp: 180pcs
Luminous intensity: 1400mcd/1pcs
Colour temperature: 8000k
Input power: AC 100V-240V
Output power: DC 12V

A review here:
http://www.shrimpscape.com.au/viewto...p?t=715&p=3944

The price is much higher than normal 2ft LED
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/22-8-LED-...ht_6815wt_1152


From the specs, do you think this can be used to grow moderate to high light plants?

I'm thinking of replacing my bulky & hot T5HO with LED, but can't afford Aquasky or other high powered LEDs  :Crying:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Have you considered the beamswork super bright range?

I believe they are value for money.

----------


## hencpu

> Have you considered the beamswork super bright range?
> 
> I believe they are value for money.


Thanks, you mean the ones with 1W LED?





The 2ft one cost almost $200  :Shocked:

----------


## felix_fx2

$200 vs higher end models that are beyond $400 mark.

Hmmmm... :P

I know user Howie is using the higher model. Seems promising. Go have a look at his jungle disco! He made a thread.

----------


## hencpu

> $200 vs higher end models that are beyond $400 mark.
> 
> Hmmmm... :P
> 
> I know user Howie is using the higher model. Seems promising. Go have a look at his jungle disco! He made a thread.


Yeah, I know...But still overkill my lousy tank, Lol.

Anyway for low power LED, whats the different between 56mW & 0.06W LED? Which one is brighter?

----------


## felix_fx2

Upgrade bigger tank.  :Very Happy:  (I just love saying this so much)

That part similar to normal lighting.

----------


## hencpu

> Upgrade bigger tank.  (I just love saying this so much)
> 
> That part similar to normal lighting.


I'd love to, but no space. Else i'd have started out with much bigger tank.

Hmmm, maybe i'll just get 2x of those Beamswork 9 x 1W Light.  :Grin:

----------


## good boy

The UP PRO-LED-Z-20 costs around S$95 based on ebay site provided above, while I understand that Beamswork 1600 is in the $160 range ? instead of 1 Beamswork, buy 2 UP PRO instead ?  :Smile:

----------


## hencpu

> The UP PRO-LED-Z-20 costs around S$95 based on ebay site provided above, while I understand that Beamswork 1600 is in the $160 range ? instead of 1 Beamswork, buy 2 UP PRO instead ?


Thanks for the suggestion.  :Smile: 

But I will probably have to see the item itself to decide. I've checked the latest from high power LED from Beamswork and indeed they are quite value for money.

----------


## ptjw

is this sold in Singapore yet? if yes then where can I find it? I have a 40cm planted tank and I am currently using a 2 x 15W aquazonic light fixture which I think is overkill but it does light up my tank nicely and supports plant (and a lot of algae if I'm not careful) growth. I am interested to see how bright this LED fixture is for myself...pretty reasonable price as well seeing that the Z-15 for 40cm++ tanks is about $80 on eBay..

----------


## hencpu

> is this sold in Singapore yet? if yes then where can I find it? I have a 40cm planted tank and I am currently using a 2 x 15W aquazonic light fixture which I think is overkill but it does light up my tank nicely and supports plant (and a lot of algae if I'm not careful) growth. I am interested to see how bright this LED fixture is for myself...pretty reasonable price as well seeing that the Z-15 for 40cm++ tanks is about $80 on eBay..


Not sure bout that. I haven't seen it in stores yet. Probably sometimes this month

----------


## hencpu

Ok, some updates.

Saw this UP Z-series LED in store yesterday. It wasn't very bright at all despite their claim of being plant light. Low light plants maybe.

Anyway, I bought this Beamswork with 6 x 3W LED with 6500K bulb. Total 18W to replace my 36W T5HO.



The LED is super bright, but not so much inside the tank. Maybe because its much higher position than my previous T5HO which just 2cm from the water surface. But despite not as bright visually, the fish are very vibrant, everything sparkles & shiny. We'll see by today if my plants are pearling. On my T5HO everything pearls like mad

----------


## EvolutionZ

whats the cost price?

----------


## tawauboy

> Yeah, I know...But still overkill my lousy tank, Lol.
> 
> Anyway for low power LED, whats the different between 56mW & 0.06W LED? Which one is brighter?


similar brightness.
0.06W = 60mW

----------


## tawauboy

> Yeah, I know...But still overkill my lousy tank, Lol.
> 
> Anyway for low power LED, whats the different between 56mW & 0.06W LED? Which one is brighter?


similar brightness.
0.06W = 60mW

----------


## hencpu

> whats the cost price?


The UP Z-series i dont know, cause its new & they dont have the price yet.

The Beamswork 6 x 3W is about $60+

----------


## hencpu

> similar brightness.
> 0.06W = 60mW


Ok, thanks.

----------


## Jianyuan

Is the Beamswork Power LED 600 good enough for low thriving plants?

----------


## qngwn

> Ok, some updates.
> 
> Saw this UP Z-series LED in store yesterday. It wasn't very bright at all despite their claim of being plant light. Low light plants maybe.
> 
> Anyway, I bought this Beamswork with 6 x 3W LED with 6500K bulb. Total 18W to replace my 36W T5HO.
> 
> 
> 
> The LED is super bright, but not so much inside the tank. Maybe because its much higher position than my previous T5HO which just 2cm from the water surface. But despite not as bright visually, the fish are very vibrant, everything sparkles & shiny. We'll see by today if my plants are pearling. On my T5HO everything pearls like mad


hows the LEDs? are your plants pearling like with the T5HO?

----------


## sammajor

Anyone out there using this UP led lighting for aquatic plant. Anymore review. Tempting to get one too. East ocean having 20% discount on this led light set. Promotion til 10 feb 2013.

----------


## qngwn

Depends on the depth of your tank. I think it is not powerful enough for depth of 30cm or more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sammajor

2ft 8000k for planted sold out at east ocean. New stock only arrive after CNY.

----------


## qngwn

Can try at Seaview. Heard its $90 before 15% discount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KeIgO86

Just got a 36cm UP Z-series for my tank yesteday to replace my faulty aquazonic T5's (I had 2 over my 36cm tank, until 3 out of 4 tubes decided to die on me).

The LED lighting looks a little dimmer and doesn't seem as glaring as the T5's but there's still some decent pearling observed. I guess its the colour of the lighting that helps. Overall quite satisfied with it so far. The shimmering effect of the lights reflecting off the disturbed water surface is quite cool as well.

----------


## cephelix

Got the 36 cm as well over the weekend for my shrimp tank. Waiting to see if it really does better than my compact PL. For now all I can say is it does look very sleek over a low-iron glass tank.

And who can resist the shimmering effect.

Now wondering if the 2ft would work on my 36cm tall tank if I pile the soil up high enough?

----------


## cherabin

I'm exploring the possibility of replacing my 55W PL light set with a single unit of this Z series 2' LED set. Anyone has done some the same or similar? Will like to hear views if this is viable and a good swap.

----------


## Regis

I got mine 2 weeks ago.

All i can describe is sleek, bright and energy saving. The casing will not be that hot compared to T5.

----------


## cephelix

how's plant growth so far regis?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I'm exploring the possibility of replacing my 55W PL light set with a single unit of this Z series 2' LED set. Anyone has done some the same or similar? Will like to hear views if this is viable and a good swap.


It can be a viable replacement... so far, i have used the Z-Series lights to successfully grow HC, glosso, hairgrass, riccia, fissidens etc. 

From my experience over the past 6+ months using them, i would say that its suitable to grow most of the popular aquascaping plants.

My benchmark when determining whether a light is good is whether it can grow a HC carpet properly, as HC is pretty much the shortest plant around and its usually the last to get light in a tank, if the light can reach it with the correct spectrum and maintain its growth, then it means the light is ideal for a planted setup.  :Smile: 

Note that my experience so far is with 30cm height tanks... though i have friends who have recently tested them with up to 45cm height tanks and were still able to grow their HC carpets too.

If a tank is >45cm height (or if you like to suspend your lights much higher above the tank) then you may need to look at other lightsets with more powerful individual LEDs with special lenses to get light further into the tank.

----------


## cherabin

Great feedback. Actually I'm already running 2 units of Z series 60cm for my shrimp tanks which have predominantly Bucephalandra, ferns, moss, fissidens and anubias species. As can be seen, all can tolerate low light environments and thus hardly a bench mark of any sort.

Maybe I'll swap my light sets around and test  :Smile:

----------


## cephelix

Great news.will try and see if i can get 2 of them for my 2-footer

----------


## titusxc

Hi.. Is the Z-series available for 45cm tank?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi.. Is the Z-series available for 45cm tank?


Yes, there is the Z-15 model, for 45cm tanks.

----------


## titusxc

I see. Tempting to get one soon haha. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## xuan87

Hmm at first I was a bit sceptical.... since this is all white led, I wasn't sure if it will provide the right spectrum of lights for planted tanks. However since Urban Aquaria has used it before with success, i guess it's worth a try, instead of experimenting and potentially wasting more money with other LEDs. Will try to go to Seaview to check out the price... but first, a metal stand for my 2ft tank!

----------


## mt09

Problem is no stock at all...wonder whether got stock for 3ft..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hmm at first I was a bit sceptical.... since this is all white led, I wasn't sure if it will provide the right spectrum of lights for planted tanks. However since Urban Aquaria has used it before with success, i guess it's worth a try, instead of experimenting and potentially wasting more money with other LEDs. Will try to go to Seaview to check out the price... but first, a metal stand for my 2ft tank!


Yeah, i've found that the specific spectrums of individual lights can't really be judged just by looking at the color of the LEDs, they are fine tuned by manufacturers to cater for plant growth yet also have a tone that makes the tank look visually appealing... so 2 different LED lights may look similar in color temperature, but one might be tuned with specific light spectrums more suitable for plant growth than the other.  :Smile:

----------


## titusxc

Yea. Was looking for 45cm length but many lfs no more stock. Heard should be arriving in 2 weeks.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ebi

> Yea. Was looking for 45cm length but many lfs no more stock. Heard should be arriving in 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Yes appears to be out of stock in SG. Was trying to get another one but no luck.
If you don't mind buying together, I can try and ask Fresh n Marine. There's no delivery charge for purchases over $100.

----------


## mt09

Any stock for 3ft?

----------


## titusxc

Hmm. How much is it for a 45cm?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jialuvqr

Anyone know if the 30cm is available anywhere? I checked Seaview and EastOcean all OOS...  :Sad:

----------


## Ebi

> Hmm. How much is it for a 45cm?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Out of stock. Advised to check again in 2 weeks.

----------


## titusxc

Hey guys, stock for the lights are in. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## xuan87

> Hey guys, stock for the lights are in. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Where? East Ocean?

----------


## Berny

Yes, just bought mine today from was ocean. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## |squee|

I just ordered a 60cm one from East Ocean's online store.

Will give a review!  :Smile:

----------


## astro

I just went over this morning to get a 2ft. $76.80 after 20% discount

----------


## |squee|

> I just went over this morning to get a 2ft. $76.80 after 20% discount


How is it so far?  :Smile:

----------


## astro

Slim & sleek looking. However the brackets provided cannot fit properly on my black plastic rimmed tank, it's just sitting on the rim. Bright enough & it's energy saving ;P

----------


## |squee|

Ok mine arrived. It's dimmer than 2 x 24W T5HO tubes, but that's fine because mine's a non-CO2 tank. The colour is really blueish too, not to my initial liking.

Build quality is decent.

----------


## betta_luRver

Looking forward to reviews on this product! Planning to change my beamswork 200 for my shrimp tank to this since I have more plants now!

----------


## hirowen

I also bought the 45cm version for my 1.5ft tank. Previously was using aquazonic 11w PL and the plant is not pearling. The first day using UP pro z series, I can see bubbles on my leaves. Thumbs up!






_____________________________
Pardon me for typo error as this is sent by mobile.

----------


## hencpu

I finally came back to this Z series after using Odyssey EVO 3W per LED light for a few months. As expected its darker than the EVO led, but I guess its the color temp & wavelength that counts.
Now trying to grow HC again, after failing for the millionth times previously using T5HO & 3W LED.  :Knockout:

----------


## hirowen

Nice tank you have!
By the way, I just added another 45cm z series lights yesterday. So now I'm running on 2 x 45cm Z series LED. The plants bubbled like mad last night!






_____________________________
Pardon me for typo error as this is sent by mobile.

----------


## erwinx

i also found the led more blueish than the T5 it replaced, but hopefully, the colour is better for the plants. 

p.s., i count 15+ fish. if that's a 45cm how do you manage the bio-load and keep the tank clean? very large filter?

----------


## hirowen

Is that 45cm tank? At first I thought it was a 2 ft tank. 






_____________________________
Pardon me for typo error as this is sent by mobile.

----------


## erwinx

guess i'm no good at estimating tank length... :Smile:  nice clean and clear water. 

Note that the 60cm version has a 18w adaptor (1.5A 12v) and uses only 13w of electricity, less than the 20w+ stated on the box.

----------


## astro

> guess i'm no good at estimating tank length... nice clean and clear water. 
> 
> Note that the 60cm version has a 18w adaptor (1.5A 12v) and uses only 13w of electricity, less than the 20w+ stated on the box.


Only 13watts?! Guess I need to get another soon before it's sold out again

----------


## hencpu

> Nice tank you have!
> By the way, I just added another 45cm z series lights yesterday. So now I'm running on 2 x 45cm Z series LED. The plants bubbled like mad last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________
> Pardon me for typo error as this is sent by mobile.


Thanks, guess I have to add another set too. Previously when using T5HO the plants all pearling. But now, only the upper level pearling.

----------


## hencpu

> i also found the led more blueish than the T5 it replaced, but hopefully, the colour is better for the plants. 
> 
> p.s., i count 15+ fish. if that's a 45cm how do you manage the bio-load and keep the tank clean? very large filter?



Yup, its a 1.5 ft tank. I'm using Eheim 2213 for this. Besides changing water every 2 weeks, the plants & shrimps also keep the tank clean.

So far I never have issue. The worst is when I accidentally soaked the filter too clean & killing the BB, the next day will have bacteria bloom. But usually only 1 or 2 day & then the water will crystal clear again.

----------


## xuan87

Bought my 60cm z pro led from seaview for just under 70 bucks. Happy with the price for it. Now trying to grow hc carpet.

----------


## cherabin

60cm x 30cm planting HC with a single unit of Z series? Do update us on your result,

----------


## xuan87

> 60cm x 30cm planting HC with a single unit of Z series? Do update us on your result,


Yup I will. Right now , the tank is not filled with water yet, so I'm sure that the light provided by a single unit is more than enough. The challenge comes after filling the tank with water. According to Urban Aquaria's blog, he finds that with 45cm (i think it's 45.... can't remember the number) depth of water, the light from one unit is still sufficient, so I will expect the same.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yup I will. Right now , the tank is not filled with water yet, so I'm sure that the light provided by a single unit is more than enough. The challenge comes after filling the tank with water. According to Urban Aquaria's blog, he finds that with 45cm (i think it's 45.... can't remember the number) depth of water, the light from one unit is still sufficient, so I will expect the same.


The number of light units, amount of lighting and height of light depends on the type of tank setup you are going for after the tank is flooded... if its a low-tech setup with no pressurized Co2 injection and minimal fertilizer dosing, then i've found that one unit is usually sufficient for up to 45cm depth tanks as it matches the slower growth rate.

Putting 2 or more of those light units with long photo periods in a low-tech setup would pretty much guarantee all sorts of algae taking over (i've already tested that combo in my tanks) due to the imbalance of too much light compared to limited Co2/nutrients available for the plants to utilize.

But if you are planning to run pressurized Co2 injection and large amounts of fertilizer dosing, then 2 or more units (or even higher powered LED lightsets) would be recommended to keep up with those "fast growth" parameters, its all a matter of configuring and balancing the amount of lights to the Co2 and nutrient availability.  :Smile:

----------


## erwinx

i am running 2 x 60cm z-series on my 30l 45cm tank about 5 hours a day. I find that a single unit doesn't give even lighting throughout the tank. I'm not using Co2 so I guess its my shorter photo period and liquid carbon keeping the algae under control?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> i am running 2 x 60cm z-series on my 30l 45cm tank about 5 hours a day. I find that a single unit doesn't give even lighting throughout the tank. I'm not using Co2 so I guess its my shorter photo period and liquid carbon keeping the algae under control?


I guess your tank is heavily planted with perhaps taller background plants overshadowing the lower foreground plants? In that case, 2 units would help create more light coverage when positioned at the front and back of the tank.

Having a shorter photoperiod in a non pressurized Co2 setup is a good idea when using more light units. Combining it with excel dosing and dense fast growing plant mass (which soaks up most of the nutrients) definitely helps reduce the speed of algae growth enough to keep them under control.  :Smile:

----------


## Rokerites

Hi, interested in the Z20 for my 2 ft tank. water column is 30cm high. Do I need 1 set of the Z20 or should I go for 2sets.
Plant in my tank are hairgrass, Marselia quadrifolia, Sagittaria platyphylla, sagittaria subulata and ranunculus papulentus.
Need advice. Thanks

----------


## qngwn

> Hi, interested in the Z20 for my 2 ft tank. water column is 30cm high. Do I need 1 set of the Z20 or should I go for 2sets.
> Plant in my tank are hairgrass, Marselia quadrifolia, Sagittaria platyphylla, sagittaria subulata and ranunculus papulentus.
> Need advice. Thanks


what about the width of the tank? LEDs are fairly directional and if your tank is approx 30cm, you would need 2 if youre pumping co2 and want fast growth, else 1 should be enough for slow - moderate growth.

you can always buy 1 and try first, unless you can get more than 1 at further discount.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just to update this thread... i was browsing eBay and spotted new versions of the Up Aqua Z-Series Pro LED models being listed:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-LED-Aquarium-plant-Light-16-White-lamps-8000-10000K-for25-32cm-tank-lighting-/271261904065

http://www.ebay.com/itm/34-6-LED-Aqu...-/281158051780

If you look closely at the product specifications, instead of using many 56mW 8,000k LEDs... those versions now reduced quantities of 0.5W 8,000k-10,000k LEDs instead.

The photos on the listings still show the current models with smaller LEDs though, so no images yet of how the larger LEDs in the newer versions are arranged.

----------


## limz_777

nothing mention on the up aqua website , seem like half the power and 2 cm shorter ?
recently i bought a 30 cm to try out , notice it doesnt have any spec sticker on it ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> nothing mention on the up aqua website , seem like half the power and 2 cm shorter ?
> recently i bought a 30 cm to try out , notice it doesnt have any spec sticker on it ?


Yeah, i also noticed that some have spec stickers, some don't... probably depends on batch production.

I guess we'll have to look out for reviews by users once they get hold of the new version.

----------


## Daveyy

Hmm, quick question. Comparing this to aquazonic t5 (30cm vs 30cm) which would be better? in terms of value for money. 

Anyway, Do anyone know if a aquazonic t5 for 30cm cube tank can grow hc carpert properly? Sorry side track.  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hmm, quick question. Comparing this to aquazonic t5 (30cm vs 30cm) which would be better? in terms of value for money. 
> 
> Anyway, Do anyone know if a aquazonic t5 for 30cm cube tank can grow hc carpert properly? Sorry side track.


I've used both before, light-wise both are able to grow HC or glosso carpets in a 1ft tank (assuming that the rest of the tank parameters are optimal).

The main difference is the T5 lightset is abit cheaper, but will consume more electricity, run much hotter and you'll need to change the light tubes regularly as the light gradually dims over time... and it'll look like a gigantic silver alien spaceship sitting on top of your tank.  :Grin:

----------


## Daveyy

> I've used both before, light-wise both are able to grow HC or glosso carpets in a 1ft tank (assuming that the rest of the tank parameters are optimal).
> 
> The main difference is the T5 lightset is abit cheaper, but will consume more electricity, run much hotter and you'll need to change the light tubes regularly as the light gradually dims over time... and it'll look like a gigantic silver alien spaceship sitting on top of your tank.


Ah! Thank you for your informative post.

By the way can I know what you mean by the parameters are optimal? What parameter do I need to specifically look out for?  :Smile: 




By the way the lowest I have seen for the Aquazonic is $28, 

For UP LED i saw $48, 

hmmm, does anyone know of anywhere which is cheaper than that of above please pm me ! Thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Ah! Thank you for your informative post.
> 
> By the way can I know what you mean by the parameters are optimal? What parameter do I need to specifically look out for?


Well, for HC to grow well, its like most plants... you'll need to have a good balance of macro and micro/trace nutrients (how much will require monitoring of the plants condition and adjusting fertilizer dosing accordingly, its better to supply more nutrients than not enough).

A nutrient rich substrate with smaller granule size (ie. ADA Amazonia "Powder Type") makes planting and rooting in alot easier for these plants.

Co2-injection and/or carbon supplementation (ie. Excel) will help it establish and grow much faster... its possible to do without those, but growth will be more challenging to maintain and much slower.

Also make sure there is good circulation around the HC and its not overshadowed by taller plants, its a small and delicate plant so very easily overwhelmed by algae attacks if conditions are not balanced.  :Smile:

----------


## Daveyy

> Well, for HC to grow well, its like most plants... you'll need to have a good balance of macro and micro/trace nutrients (how much will require monitoring of the plants condition and adjusting fertilizer dosing accordingly, its better to supply more nutrients than not enough).
> 
> A nutrient rich substrate with smaller granule size (ie. ADA Amazonia "Powder Type") makes planting and rooting in alot easier for these plants.
> 
> Co2-injection and/or carbon supplementation (ie. Excel) will help it establish and grow much faster... its possible to do without those, but growth will be more challenging to maintain and much slower.
> 
> Also make sure there is good circulation around the HC and its not overshadowed by taller plants, its a small and delicate plant so very easily overwhelmed by algae attacks if conditions are not balanced.


Sorry to hijack this thread, didn't want to create a thread just to ask this question.

I saw this specification of LED available on the market for $30, please advise whether this is sufficient for high light demanding plants?  :Smile:  

Power: 4.5W
*Dimensions (about): 10.2 *3.7*0.98 inch/260*95*25mm*
Extendable bracket-300~max 350mm(11.8~ max 13.8inch) extend
Recommend for Fish Tank 300~350mm/11.8~13.8inch
LED Quantity: high power LED 36pcs (White 33pcs; Blue 3pcs)
Input Voltage: AC 100V~240V 50HZ-60HZ
Output Voltage: DC 12V 500mA
Lumen: 180lm
Working temperature: 0~50 degree Celsius
Viewing angle over 120 degree
2 modes: only blue light on/all white and blue light on.
Certified by CE
One year warranty

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Sorry to hijack this thread, didn't want to create a thread just to ask this question.
> 
> I saw this specification of LED available on the market for $30, please advise whether this is sufficient for high light demanding plants?  
> 
> Power: 4.5W
> *Dimensions (about): 10.2 *3.7*0.98 inch/260*95*25mm*
> Extendable bracket-300~max 350mm(11.8~ max 13.8inch) extend
> Recommend for Fish Tank 300~350mm/11.8~13.8inch
> LED Quantity: high power LED 36pcs (White 33pcs; Blue 3pcs)
> ...


Most likely not... the specs didn't mention the power of each LED, but with an overall wattage of just 4.5 watts and only 180 lumen, its likely too dim for anything other than low light plants (or just to view fishes).

I've tried before similar clip-on ones from brands like aquazonic and easy aqua, they are usually included with those basic starter tank packages, okay to view fishes but not really suitable for growing much plants.

----------


## Orcishwarrior

Tips to get the right LED.
Note: 
Light intensive tank - 50 Lumens/Litre 
Least light intensive - 30 Lumens/Litre

1) Calculate the volume/litres of your aquarium 
2) Check with your vendor for the total Lumens of your desired light (dont trust Wattage)
3) Compare the total amount of Lumens with the total amount of water

Some knowledge to take note: 
1) Make sure the LED fufill basic colour spectrum RGB
2) When your light dont work, dont blame it on your LED. Most of the time your transformer goes before the LED.
3) If you are planning to make a switch for LED, do make an effort to understand the product. FYI, good light does not come cheap.
4) Make sure the LED comes with good heat ventilation - too hot dims the brightness and shorten the life span.

For hobbyists who have mid to large sized planted tanks, do prepare a deep pocket. Buy cheap and you may end up paying even more.

----------


## erwinx

I found this thread to have useful information on aquarium lighting. The measurement they use is "PAR" value.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...d.php?t=160396

in particular see this page:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...160396&page=19

----------


## astro

I notice that the brackets does not fit on those 5-Plan black Rimmed tank. Any place that sells such brackets?

----------


## felix_fx2

> I notice that the brackets does not fit on those 5-Plan black Rimmed tank. Any place that sells such brackets?


specifically for 5plan on z series no.
use those clear airline pipe from lfs, apply light heat and make diy custom size. slot it via where they screw the set up.

use a lighter to do that, if you not sure how to bend after applying heat,you can always use thick ss cables. similar to how gc employs ss wire.

----------


## shawnc9

I recently got the new type from C328.

30 * 0.5w LEDs for the 60cm version

C360_2013-10-25-20-24-11-176.jpg

----------


## limz_777

> I recently got the new type from C328.
> 
> 30 * 0.5w LEDs for the 60cm version
> 
> C360_2013-10-25-20-24-11-176.jpg


did it light up well for your 2 feet tank? any pics?

----------


## limz_777

> did it light up well for your 2 feet tank? any pics?


the led look quite similar to the one use in aquasky

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I recently got the new type from C328.
> 
> 30 * 0.5w LEDs for the 60cm version


Cool... do post up a review on it or maybe a photo of it in use on your tank, most of us would be keen to see the light spread/coverage in this new configuration.  :Smile:

----------


## shawnc9

Will do. I'm quite satisfied with the light coverage. Will post some pics tonight.

----------


## shawnc9

Took a quick shot of my tank (60x30x36). I feel it has sufficient coverage for my low requirement plants. It is brighter than 1 tube 24w T5HO, slightly lesser than 2 tubes.

----------


## erwinx

the old model was rated at 20w while the new model is rated at 15w with fewer bulbs. one worries that its just a cost cutting measure rather than an improved model.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks good... whats the wattage rating printed on the new box packaging? Just for comparison with the older version.

----------


## shawnc9

Wattage details on the box.

20131027_214725.jpg

I believe with higher wattage LEDs it should fare better in deeper tanks. So it's not merely an accumulation of LED wattages.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Interesting, the wattage rating is lower than expected (the older version wattage rating was higher than its accumulated LED power ratings)... i guess they probably found a configuration which works using less power consumption.

Yeah, 0.5W LEDs should perform better at depth compared to the previous smaller LEDs. I'll grab a set soon to try on one of my tanks too, see if can do a comparison test.

Thanks for posting it up!  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

> the old model was rated at 20w while the new model is rated at 15w with fewer bulbs. one worries that its just a cost cutting measure rather than an improved model.


it could be using the 5630 led which is brighter then the old 5050

----------


## shawnc9

Interesting. I will test out the wattage draw with a power meter tonight to see if it is really 15w. I believe the wattage draw was only 10w for the previous model based on one of the reviews.

----------


## shawnc9

Nope. The wattage draw measures to around 10.6w like its predecessor. That means the LEDs are kind of under driven.

----------


## erwinx

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...off!!!!!!!!!!)

I measured the predecessor at 13w. If the new model consumes only 10.6w, I am not sure if it is brighter than the older model. 

If this is indeed using 30 x 5630 bulbs. I went on ebay to see how much 5630 LED strips cost and found this: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/12V-50cm-...#ht_3534wt_938 Maybe I'll order 1 just to experiment.

----------


## Daveyy

> Took a quick shot of my tank (60x30x36). I feel it has sufficient coverage for my low requirement plants. It is brighter than 1 tube 24w T5HO, slightly lesser than 2 tubes.


Hey there, nice tank. Can I know what is that on the right side of the tank? Some sort of filter?

----------


## shawnc9

Thanks. The acrylic rectangular thingy? Its totto bubble stopper to allow more O2 to dissolve in the water without having to worry about bubble splashing.

----------


## Blehhhz

I am trying to get a 36cm set for plant but seems to be out of stock in quite a number of store. Tried eastoceansg and seaview and both stores had no stock for 36cm.

----------


## tcg170980

The 60cm watt is lower than the 45cm ones that I saw. 45cm is listed as 16w.
also the price is a lot lower in pasir ris than I saw at eoa.

----------


## erwinx

I got the new 60cm 0.5w version. Like the photo someone else posted shows, it is asymmetrical - there is a 1-2 inch space on one side of the light where there are no LEDs (probably the circuitry inside). This means that one edge of the tank will not be properly lit. Like I mentioned above, I assumed that it would not be as bright as the old version because it uses less electricity. However, I was using it for my low-tech spare tank so I didn't need max brightness.

Having said that, I measured the brightness of the 0.5w version versus the 0.06w version. (25cm depth)
Placed the camera on a tripod and pointed it at a piece of driftwood on my 45cm tank.
Set my camera spot meter to measure the light level. 
Placed each Up-Aqua LED light in the same position directly over the tank one after the other.
The new 0.5w LED version was 1/3 - 2/3 stop brighter than the 0.06w version. (At some places it was 1/3 stop brighter, other places 2/3 stop brighter). 

*Conclusion: Even though the 0.5w LED version consumes less electricity, it has better penetration than the old 0.06w version.*

*Price: $69.70 for 60cm version.*

----------


## Aventador

Where can I get the latest Z-series now with ready stocks? Looking for 30cm & 36cm. Thanks in advance.

----------


## tcg170980

Petmart and east ocean.

----------


## Aventador

> Petmart and east ocean.


Thank you. The cost of the new Z-series seems lower. I remembered the previous model 60cm was RPP $90+.

----------


## Blehhhz

> Petmart and east ocean.


East Ocean out of stock already. Just check it on Sunday. Was told stock coming in December. Seaview also no stock.

----------


## CPONovice

Damn. I was thinking of getting it next week from seaview....Any idea where else have the 60cm version for sale thanks

----------


## Blehhhz

> Damn. I was thinking of getting it next week from seaview....Any idea where else have the 60cm version for sale thanks


60cm can try Seaview. Saw some longer one there. Just that 36cm is out of stock when i check it last week. The boss did mention that stock might come in 2 weeks time.

----------


## tcg170980

pasir ris farm . turn right at ericksson.2nd farm on the right. one of the marine shop have 60cm for plant also.

----------


## Aventador

Went to Seaview today, saw 60cm and 30cm but the older version, the 0.06W. Didn't see any 36cm except Blue LEDs.

----------


## shawnc9

C328 has 3x 60cm version as of Friday last week. You can try your luck there.

----------


## CPONovice

Thanks all for replies! Bought the new version at c328 today

----------


## xuan87

Current using the 60cm UP Z Pro, and just want to share my experience. It is only good for GREEN plants. I didn't know that at first and I had some purplish plants mixed with green plants. Green plants all still going strong but my purplish plants all died out. I have another plant with small purplish leaves, right now, the purplish leaves are slowly dropping off while those new leaves growing at the top are GREEN! Even my purplish plant is turning green  :Shocked: .

----------


## BFG

> Current using the 60cm UP Z Pro, and just want to share my experience. It is only good for GREEN plants. I didn't know that at first and I had some purplish plants mixed with green plants. Green plants all still going strong but my purplish plants all died out. I have another plant with small purplish leaves, right now, the purplish leaves are slowly dropping off while those new leaves growing at the top are GREEN! Even my purplish plant is turning green .


Could be a problem with your substrate instead?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Current using the 60cm UP Z Pro, and just want to share my experience. It is only good for GREEN plants. I didn't know that at first and I had some purplish plants mixed with green plants. Green plants all still going strong but my purplish plants all died out. I have another plant with small purplish leaves, right now, the purplish leaves are slowly dropping off while those new leaves growing at the top are GREEN! Even my purplish plant is turning green .


It depends on the type of plants and the proximity of the lights, as well as the necessary nutrients available for them to produce their colored leaves (its not just light that affects the leaf color). Those with purplish or red leaves demand much higher direct light intensity/closer proximity to light along with more nutrients to stay purple or red, so if they don't enough they will either turn green (easier for the plants to produce) or slowly melt.

I have Rotala Roundifolia in my tanks and when i got them from the plant farm, the leaves were all purple-red (they were grown in shallow concrete ponds with direct sunlight, lots of algae included  :Grin:  ). When i planted them in my tanks with Up Aqua Z-series lightsets, over time they grew submersed leaves with different colors. The bottom leaves were green, the middle ones were pinkish and the top ones were red... so that was an example of the leaf color responding to light intensity and proximity. I also noticed that if i dose more ferts, the leaves turn redder. If i stop dosing ferts, the leaves start to go greener.

----------


## furyprix

Wow, that is enlightening  :Shocked:  certainly useful info ! Never knew that..

----------


## erwinx

I have a 45cm low tech with Z-series LED and a 60cm high tech with Z-series LED in the rear illuminating my red stem plants like Althernanthera 'roseafolia', the orange-leafed Ludwigia Brevipes and the pink Rotala Wallichi.

After I do a trim of the red stem plants, I've planted cuttings in my low tech tank. The ludwigia Brevipes and Rotala Wallichi quickly turn green even though I also dose the low-tech tank with iron. The Alternanthera turns a dull brown

It seems that Co2 is needed to keep some stem plants red?

----------


## guppies_79

> Current using the 60cm UP Z Pro, and just want to share my experience. It is only good for GREEN plants. I didn't know that at first and I had some purplish plants mixed with green plants. Green plants all still going strong but my purplish plants all died out. I have another plant with small purplish leaves, right now, the purplish leaves are slowly dropping off while those new leaves growing at the top are GREEN! Even my purplish plant is turning green .


Hi, I have the same observation as you with green, purple and red stem plants. I use the 60cm UP Z Pro LED lights too. Only 1 set for my 2ft tank. I estimate the depth from LED to tip of plants to be about 30 - 40cm. So far, no fertilization. But as UA pointed out, lighting is not the only factor. So I will try to adopt his strategy of dosing ferts to check for effects on redness. 
@UA, can share what ferts are you using for your red stem plants?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi, I have the same observation as you with green, purple and red stem plants. I use the 60cm UP Z Pro LED lights too. Only 1 set for my 2ft tank. I estimate the depth from LED to tip of plants to be about 30 - 40cm. So far, no fertilization. But as UA pointed out, lighting is not the only factor. So I will try to adopt his strategy of dosing ferts to check for effects on redness. 
> @UA, can share what ferts are you using for your red stem plants?


If your lights are 30-40cm from the tip of the plants, then you'll probably need higher intensity lights to get better results (ie. LED lightsets with individual higher powered 3W LEDs to project the lights deeper)... the Z-Series lights are more suitable for tanks which are 30-36cm overall height, so the average distance of the light to the plants isn't as far (around 20-30cm).

For my planted setups, i currently dose Tropica Specialised (macro + micro all-in-one fertilizer) and Tropica Premium (like Specialised, but without nitrogen or phosphorus) on a daily basis, alternating them and adjusting their dosage depending on tank conditions and plant growth.

----------


## guppies_79

@UA, I run through your blog after my post. I see you have Ludwigia Glandulosa in one of your 32L scape. I am not sure if it is this plant but my red stem plants look similar & fit your description. It grows many side roots and I plant them in groups of 2 to 3 stalks. And I see you dose them with Tropica Plant Growth Specialised Fertilizer as well as Seachem Excel. Is this sufficient/good enough to maintain the redness?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> @UA, I run through your blog after my post. I see you have Ludwigia Glandulosa in one of your 32L scape. I am not sure if it is this plant but my red stem plants look similar & fit your description. It grows many side roots and I plant them in groups of 2 to 3 stalks. And I see you dose them with Tropica Plant Growth Specialised Fertilizer as well as Seachem Excel. Is this sufficient/good enough to maintain the redness?


It should be sufficient... i kept them in my spare plant grow-out tank with the same fertilizer and excel dosing regimen for around 4-5 months (until the tank was de-commissioned) and during that time it still maintained the deep red color, the new leaves that grew out were also red too. Its quite a hardy plant and relatively easy to maintain.

----------


## guppies_79

> It should be sufficient... i kept them in my spare plant grow-out tank with the same fertilizer and excel dosing regimen for around 4-5 months (until the tank was de-commissioned) and during that time it still maintained the deep red color, the new leaves that grew out were also red too. Its quite a hardy plant and relatively easy to maintain.


@UA, thank you very much. Its assuring to hear that and its tried & tested  :Wink: . I will get those fertilizers later this evening.

----------


## bennyc

Hi everyone,

So is the new Z series better or worse off?

----------


## Pork Life

> Hi everyone,
> 
> So is the new Z series better or worse off?


Just got the new Z series for my tank yesterday (last set at C32 :Cool: . Light looks bluish in my opinion but still looks bright to my eyes. However width of lightset is rather slim so may intend get another set if spread is not sufficient. 
However since I never got the old series, I can't really say whether it's better or worse.

----------


## bennyc

how much spread do you estimate it to have?

----------


## Pork Life

Around 60 degrees

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## popimac

Hi bros, do anyone know if there is 0.5w LED version for 45 cm length, Z-15? Think I only saw 0.06w types in LFS. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi bros, do anyone know if there is 0.5w LED version for 45 cm length, Z-15? Think I only saw 0.06w types in LFS.


Some of the LFS still stock the old models, so have to shop around to find the newer ones.

Best is to check with East Ocean, they should have stock of the newest models that use 0.5W LEDs.

----------


## popimac

Noted. Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

What's the wattage difference between the old and new series?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

You can check the east ocean webstore, i believe it is stated. I think someone mention it uses less power.

----------


## qngwn

The newer ones has bulbs which are of higher wattage, which means higher concentration and intensity, allowing deeper penetration.

----------


## cherabin

I just bought 2 units of the newer version.

Here's a snap shot of its specifications. It seemed to suggest, as Benny mentioned, lower wattage than the older version.

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1392401446.778738.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## erwinx

I have the old and new version and my comments are here:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...537#post748537

----------


## bennyc

Haha. Everyone miss out.

----------


## cherabin

Does anybody knows if there's any shops that are still carrying the old series of the 2' Z series? I actually prefer the old version as the colour temperature seems to be closer to 6500K. The new version gives out a very blur tint illumination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## popimac

Think seaview still carry as I bought mine (old ver z-15) there.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

Was at Seaview just earlier. 2' ones that I saw are all newer version with 0.5W LEDs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vipered

Hi guys. I would like to ask regarding this z series led light for 60cm, be it the new or old version, is it considered medium lighting or high light? If used without co2 setup, and with slow growing plants like ferns and mosses will it cause algae bloom? Hope to hear some feedback thanks!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi guys. I would like to ask regarding this z series led light for 60cm, be it the new or old version, is it considered medium lighting or high light? If used without co2 setup, and with slow growing plants like ferns and mosses will it cause algae bloom? Hope to hear some feedback thanks!


It'll depend on the height of your tank... for tanks with average 30-36cm height, i would consider it "medium" lighting.

But if you use it on a low-profile tank, like those short 20-24cm height ones, then it could be considered "high" lighting due to the close proximity of the light to the plants... consequently if its used in a taller tank, like >45cm height, then it could be considered "low" lighting.

If you use those lights in a non-Co2 injected tank with slow growing plants, just ensure that the parameters and nutrient levels are in control and adjust the photoperiod to keep everything balanced... it'll help avoid, or at least slow down algae growth.  :Smile:

----------


## tcg170980

Anyone tried the IStA led light. It look similar to the Up led when power up but not much details on the box. 
It cost much lesser than the Up.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Anyone tried the IStA led light. It look similar to the Up led when power up but not much details on the box. 
> It cost much lesser than the Up.


I've been looking at a few versions of the ISTA LED lights from online websites too, the latest version has a similar casing shape as the Up Aqua Z-Series lights, but uses a slightly different support design. They apparently come in versions with either RGB or White LEDs... though so far i can't find any exact technical info on it either. 

Did you manage to find it available locally? Just for comparison, what was the local pricing like approximately, say for the 2ft/60cm version?

----------


## tcg170980

If I did not remember wrongly similar white led cost 45 for 2 feet.. 
No luck on rgb led though. 
I may just purchase one to test it out later. 
I did visually look at the led when lit up it look similar but eye power is never accurate.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> If I did not remember wrongly similar white led cost 45 for 2 feet.. 
> No luck on rgb led though. 
> I may just purchase one to test it out later. 
> I did visually look at the led when lit up it look similar but eye power is never accurate.


If you can get a set to try out, do post a review on it... would be interesting to check out its exact tech specs, especially the LED wattage/quantity, light spread and spectrum.  :Smile:

----------


## rakurime

Hi,

Does anyone knows the price for the following at C328?

Pro-LED-Z-12 (for 360mm tank)
Pro-LED-Z-15 (for 450mm tank)

or know if there's stock?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone knows the price for the following at C328?
> 
> Pro-LED-Z-12 (for 360mm tank)
> Pro-LED-Z-15 (for 450mm tank)
> 
> or know if there's stock?


You can check out the product listing and MSRP prices at East Ocean's website:

http://www.eastoceansg.com/up-aqua-p...ant-p-985.html

http://www.eastoceansg.com/up-aqua-p...ant-p-986.html

Note that those links show the older models that use 0.06W LEDs, the newer models use 0.5W LEDs.

So far, i haven't spotted those particular models on display for sale at C328 though, but i guess you can order from them and they will get stock from the local distributor (which is East Ocean).

----------


## rakurime

> You can check out the product listing and MSRP prices at East Ocean's website:
> 
> http://www.eastoceansg.com/up-aqua-p...ant-p-985.html
> 
> http://www.eastoceansg.com/up-aqua-p...ant-p-986.html
> 
> Note that those links show the older models that use 0.06W LEDs, the newer models use 0.5W LEDs.
> 
> So far, i haven't spotted those particular models on display for sale at C328 though, but i guess you can order from them and they will get stock from the local distributor (which is East Ocean).


Thanks for the heads up!!

I'm a beginner and collating info for my new tank and i came across this forum, very informative!

Will drop by East Ocean one of these days  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------


## jl66

After 14mths with my wall mount low tech planted tank; I've decided to give co2 a try.. and bought the 2 items below few weeks ago. Plants were growing faster and healthier looking especially my wisteria / but no active pearling...

1 x
Fluval Pressurized Mini CO2 Kit 88


1 x
Dennerle T5 Amazon Day 24W 549mm




So I came across this thread today; and after reading everyone's comments. I decided to drop by East Ocean to purchase a 90CM Pro LED Z  (new model // less LED as i was told). 

2 hours after my setup, my plants are finally pearling!! WOW super cool..! so here s some photos to share..hopefully will help other beginners like me. 

and of course, a big thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread. this ProZ LED light is seriously amazing!  :Well done:  :Well done:  "like"

----------


## jl66

pearling stopped almost immediately (>5sec) right after turning off the PRO Z LED light // despite Dennerle T5 is on ....  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  (sorry if I'm getting too excited with this whole new experience...)

----------


## LideBoi

Anyone able to compare between UP new Z-series Pro LED lighting ***vs*** Starlitz Clear 60 (http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...rlitz-clear-60)?
Thank you.

----------


## Emperios

It has been a year now. I am wondering what kind of LED lighting is on the market and what is everyone using. 
Is everyone still using the " Up new Z-series" Pro LED Lightning? 
Is it still working well for everyone?
Has the price dropped for it?
 :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I'm still using them... and mine are the first generation ones using 0.06W LEDs. I've actually been keen to change them to new lights, but they have been working well for my tanks over the past few years, so not much incentive to change.

Seems the prices of those lights are currently still around the same.

The only thing i really want is auto sunrise/sunset dimming feature which is still missing in these mid-level LED lights, that simple feature is somehow only available on higher-end models. I'm always wondering why it's not already a standard feature for most LED lights by now.

Honestly, if there is a manufacturer who can release a mid-priced (ie. below S$100) moderate intensity plant LED light set that has inbuilt timer-based auto sunrise/sunset feature, i will definitely be first in line to buy a few sets.  :Grin:

----------


## Emperios

> I'm still using them... and mine are the first generation ones using 0.06W LEDs. I've actually been keen to change them to new lights, but they have been working well for my tanks over the past few years, so not much incentive to change.
> 
> Seems the prices of those lights are currently still around the same.
> 
> The only thing i really want is auto sunrise/sunset dimming feature which is still missing in these mid-level LED lights, that simple feature is somehow only available on higher-end models. I'm always wondering why it's not already a standard feature for most LED lights by now.
> 
> Honestly, if there is a manufacturer who can release a mid-priced (ie. below S$100) moderate intensity plant LED light set that has inbuilt timer-based auto sunrise/sunset feature, i will definitely be first in line to buy a few sets.


Oh I see. This lighting is considered mid or high ? I understand that if it can grow HC then its considered to be on the high.

For the lighting with timer wise, do you get a plug with timer or manually adjust now? I have seen it somewhere that there's an adaptor with timer on it but can't figure out where to buy it or what brand is it lol...

Furthmore, what current lighting that's on the market is reliable and able to make plants pearl?
what is the brand of higher end lighting with in built timer ? XD

----------


## Emperios

> To me get a timer better than built in...Later ur co2 also u need.
> Good thing about Z light is its slim. A normal 2ft tank u have the option to add 1 more rolls making it 2!


I see. Does it matter which brand is more lasting and good to use ?
and does this means I will need two timer? One for light and the other for CO2?

----------


## Bieffe

Well electronic is a matter of heng sway. The usual suspects like UP etc are ok.
For me 1 timer...both co2 and light hook up to it. Some people use 2 with 30min delay for co2

----------


## Emperios

> Well electronic is a matter of heng sway. The usual suspects like UP etc are ok.
> For me 1 timer...both co2 and light hook up to it. Some people use 2 with 30min delay for co2


Oooh! How do you hook it up together ? One on top of each other ? I don't really how a timer look like hahaha 

And does anyone use other brand for lighting which can make plants pearl? Beside using UP.

----------


## Bieffe

Is the intensity and other factors like sufficient co2 for it to pearl. Brands make little diff.
Bro just get a multi adaptor. Timer plug into socket. Plug multi plug into timer...voila...

----------


## smirnon

> I'm still using them... and mine are the first generation ones using 0.06W LEDs. I've actually been keen to change them to new lights, but they have been working well for my tanks over the past few years, so not much incentive to change.
> 
> Seems the prices of those lights are currently still around the same.
> 
> The only thing i really want is auto sunrise/sunset dimming feature which is still missing in these mid-level LED lights, that simple feature is somehow only available on higher-end models. I'm always wondering why it's not already a standard feature for most LED lights by now.
> 
> Honestly, if there is a manufacturer who can release a mid-priced (ie. below S$100) moderate intensity plant LED light set that has inbuilt timer-based auto sunrise/sunset feature, i will definitely be first in line to buy a few sets.


ever considered modifying your own sunrise sunset module? i'm actually looking into doing that for mine =p

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Oh I see. This lighting is considered mid or high ? I understand that if it can grow HC then its considered to be on the high.


I would consider the Z-Series LED lights are more on the medium-light category (the older ones i'm using are probably in the low-medium light category), it depends on the height of the tank too... up to 36cm height it works well, but on taller tanks it would be much less effective and you'll have to go for lights that use higher powered individual LEDs instead (ie. 3W Cree LEDs).





> For the lighting with timer wise, do you get a plug with timer or manually adjust now? I have seen it somewhere that there's an adaptor with timer on it but can't figure out where to buy it or what brand is it lol...


I use digital plug timers for all my lights, you can use analog ones but i find digital ones easier to set and they retain their timings even when the main switch is off. The digital timers i use look like this:



Source: http://home-fix.com/estore/brands/o-...l#.VQL00OF7TZV





> Furthmore, what current lighting that's on the market is reliable and able to make plants pearl?


There are many other brands on the market with similar or better lights (ADA, Odyssea, Beamsworks, Aqualighter, Nemo, Chihiros, Top-Aqua, Easy-Aqua, Current USA, MaxSpect etc) and all have the ability to make plants pearl.

Note that getting plants to pearl is not just about light... other factors like Co2 and sufficient nutrients and favorable tank conditions are also required for that to happen.





> what is the brand of higher end lighting with in built timer ? XD


The high-end light brand with in-built timer, individual channel setting and user configurable auto-dimming sunrise/sunset features is called the MaxSpect Razor.... usually retails for around S$500+ for the 2ft R420R set running at 120 watts. 

Compare that to the S$70+ 2ft Up Aqua Z-Series that runs at only 20+ watts, you can see the extreme difference in both price and power.  :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> ever considered modifying your own sunrise sunset module? i'm actually looking into doing that for mine =p


I wish i could build a device like that too... but the skill required is beyond my basic ability (i can wire some LEDs but i've have no experience with creating a programmable module). I've seen some DIY control boxes available online, but they seem to only work with specific LED systems.

I'm also currently looking at a few LED lightsets on TaoBao and AliExpress which come with user-programmable control boxes, though their prices are still in the S$200+ range.

I guess if someone could create an affordable user-programmable control box which can be connected to any existing LED lightset and enable the sunrise/sunset feature, it would sell like hotcakes!  :Very Happy:

----------


## smirnon

> I wish i could build a device like that too... but the skill required is beyond my basic ability (i can wire some LEDs but i've have no experience with creating a programmable module). I've seen some DIY control boxes available online, but they seem to only work with specific LED systems.
> 
> I'm also currently looking at a few LED lightsets on TaoBao and AliExpress which come with user-programmable control boxes, though their prices are still in the S$200+ range.
> 
> I guess if someone could create an affordable user-programmable control box which can be connected to any existing LED lightset and enable the sunrise/sunset feature, it would sell like hotcakes!


I'll test out the one that I bought recently and see how it goes 😁

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I'll test out the one that I bought recently and see how it goes 


Do update if it works!  :Well done:

----------


## smirnon

> Do update if it works!


Oh yea, it costs about $30 in case anyone curious..

----------


## Emperios

> Oh yea, it costs about $30 in case anyone curious..


Oooh. So it worked?

----------


## smirnon

> Oooh. So it worked?


Haven't arrived. Will update when its here

----------


## Emperios

Tried to search in the forum but doesn't come up with anything. 
Anyone familiar with lighting from the brand Gush? 
Is it quite good too? =D

----------


## smirnon

My auto timer dimmer got delayed for some reason... on another note, got myself a controller for about $6 after shipping to experiment, is a simple dimmer controller and i got it to work with my Nemolight Aquafresh 15

----------


## andrewheng

> My auto timer dimmer got delayed for some reason... on another note, got myself a controller for about $6 after shipping to experiment, is a simple dimmer controller and i got it to work with my Nemolight Aquafresh 15


Hi bro, can share the dimmer controller's brand n model?

Thank you.

----------


## Emperios

Oh. It's called dimmer controller ? 
Does it work better than a digital plug or timer plug?

----------


## smirnon

> Hi bro, can share the dimmer controller's brand n model?
> 
> Thank you.


Which one? Anyway, both are brandless from China one. I believe Chihiros also using something like this dimmer i got. 11.JPG

----------


## andrewheng

Thank you bro! 
Will try to get 1 n try it!

----------


## smirnon

> Oh. It's called dimmer controller ? 
> Does it work better than a digital plug or timer plug?


its not a plug, its connected in series after the driver and before the led.

----------


## Emperios

> its not a plug, its connected in series after the driver and before the led.


i see . Haha. I'm still quite new to all this stuff.

----------

